# What is your setup?



## yotehunter93 (Dec 24, 2005)

Show me pictures of your setup,whether its shotguns to rifles,post them!...i will edit this with pics of my setup as soon as it gets here(ordered from local sports store)


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

sorry, dont' have the camera... i would if i did. but they are:

remington 700 adl, .223, synthetic stock, powdercoated 22" barrel, bushnell 3-12x50 on high mounts (had to clear the bolt)

savage mdl 16ffs, brushed stainless to limit shine, synthetic stock, 26" barrel, BSA 4-16x50 illuminated mil-dot scope. it is in .204 ruger

i usually carry either with a rifle rag, kind of a ghillie strip.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Guess I don't have any photos yet, but will post a description.

Ruger KM77RFP MKII Stainless-Synthetic Sporter chambered in .223 Remington, 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster. 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon's Benchmark Powder, LC Military Brass, Winchester Small Rifle Primers.

Ruger KM77RFP MKII Stainless-Synthetic Sporter chambered in .243 Winchester, 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster. 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in the form of Federal Premium V-Shok Ammo (haven't worked up a Handload for this Rifle with this bullet as yet, still shooting factory ammo to aquire brass).

Remington Model 1100 Sportsman Synthetic. Just picked this up and haven't even shot it yet, but I bet at the right stand location it'll do the trick.

Larry


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No pictures

Kimber Montana in 243 W/4.5-14x40 Leupold, I'm working on a load for 85gn Barnes Triple Shock bullets

Interarms Mini Mark-X 223 W Leupold 4.5-14x40. 50gn American Eagle hollow points or reloaded Winchester 55gn Soft points


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll take some pistures when I get a chance.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Reminton 700p 308
4.5-14x50 Mark 4 Leupold'
shooting, 168g smk, 175g smk, 155g Lapua
just started with the Lapua and they are shooting great. 








the other that i use is:

Rem 700 VS 22-250
2.5-10x42 Varmint/Tactical Tasco
50g Nosler BT, with 34.1g Varget

xdeano


----------



## SDYOTEKILLER (Sep 27, 2006)

No pics as on now, but am currently hunting with:

DPMS LR-204 24" fluted barrel
Nikon Monarch UCC 6.5-20 scope. :sniper:

Browning A-Bolt varmit stalker .223 WSSM
Nikon Monarch UCC 6.5-20 scope.

Different gun for different stands :lol:


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

heres my remington 222


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

hey whitelaster is that a real strat or a sears strat LOL

here is my rig..I am selling the scope to get one with less magnification
nikon 6.5-20x44 too much for around here.
It's a kimber 84m varmint in .204 ruger


----------

